# R.I.P. My bicep



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Today i was out having a good time shreding. After a bit i pretty much killed my right bicep; to clarify, its really sore.
What exercises/stretches could i do could to make it non sore, or pre soreness streching?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, what the crap did you do? Bang it? pull it? hyperextend?

If it's not actual tissue damage, advil and icepack is your best bet.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

The thing is, i'm not totally sure. Maybe i pulled it?
I got it from the tow rope, i know that for sure.
So maybe it's just a way of using the bicep that i'm not used to? Does that sound right?


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like overcharging of muscles (don't know the english word, google says myalgia, you might know that? When it's really bad, it can hurt like hell... If it is: Try to keep it moving, not heavy but don't keep it still, you might want to stretch it a little but that's pretty hard at your biceps I think...

Will be gone in a week I think


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

LvdT said:


> Sounds like overcharging of muscles (don't know the english word, google says myalgia, you might know that? When it's really bad, it can hurt like hell... If it is: Try to keep it moving, not heavy but don't keep it still, you might want to stretch it a little but that's pretty hard at your biceps I think...
> 
> Will be gone in a week I think


Thanks. If i'm pulling with it or overextending it hurts/gets sore.
It began last week or so when i went pretty much only on the run that used the tow rope.
Hope that information adds something useful.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was just over used. It will go away in like 3 days. Take a lot of protein and it'll heal quick.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

sounds like you might want to try doing some working out once in a while  haha


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

mbesp said:


> sounds like you might want to try doing some working out once in a while  haha


Hahaha, I know. I did I a while ago I just got bored of it. Maybe il try and start again....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

All you did was over work it. It wasn't used to being used all day for pulling you along on the tow rope so the muscle fibers broke down through use. Rest it, consume protein and in a few days it'll be back to normal and even a little stronger. Use promotes growth! The reason it's sore is because when the fibers broke down, lactic acid has built up and that's what causes the soreness.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you, working out my guns wouldn't be a bad thing though lol.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

How are you riding the rope-tow? I put it between my legs, and then just have my hand on the end of the long part to lessen the arm stress. Either way, rope-tows suck.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> How are you riding the rope-tow? I put it between my legs, and then just have my hand on the end of the long part to lessen the arm stress. Either way, rope-tows suck.


Well i agree but at my local hill its a tow rope or a T bar ish thing that moves way to slow( but its for the beginer run thing). I just ride up to the tow rope and let the arms take the pull and try to even it out between the 2 arms.
oh when im riding up i lean on the rope so its pulling partialy


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Use your skeleton to hold you not your muscles.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Either way, rope-tows suck.



agreed. they're evil.


----------

